# Some helpful suggestions....



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I am going to post things i come across overtime that helps increase ones libido naturally as well as helps with a few other things. If anyone else has any suggestions... feel free to add to this thread.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

10: Drink in Moderation

One alcoholic drink can lubricate a nervous first-date situation. By reducing anxiety and stress one drink can help get you in the mood for sex. But beware, alcohol is a depressant, too much booze and you can end up with quite the opposite problem.


9: Try Aphrodisiacs

There is no magic love potion but aphrodisiacs can be fun. Often they are foods that look sexually suggestive like asparagus. Others, like oysters, gain their love-inducing reputation by containing antioxidants and trace elements necessary for good sexual functioning. For example, oysters are packed with zinc, a mineral central to fertility.

8: Stop Smoking

It's well known that smoking can have a terrible affect on blood flow to the sexual organs as it causes the blood vessels to narrow. It also saps your stamina and most people don't like kissing an ashtray.


7: Keep Fit

Moderate regular exercise will help improve blood flow to the sexual organs. In addition, exercise helps you feel good about yourself. Anything that improves self-esteem will improve libido.


6: Lose Weight

Being overweight can affect not only your self-esteem and your feelings of sexuality but you're likely to suffer from blood vessel disease which can reduce essential blood flow to the genitals.


5: Eat the Right Things

If your body becomes frail due to bad health, sex invariably suffers. Five to nine fruits and vegetables a day can provide the cornerstone to your health. The vitamins and antioxidants will help maintain good blood flow to the sex organs and prevent certain chronic diseases.


4: Massage

Massage techniques can do wonders for sexual arousal particularly if you're stressed, worried or angry. Prepare the room with soft lighting and soothing music then start with a back massage.


3: Yohimbine

Long used in Africa as an aphrodisiac and often called natural Viagra, yohimbine is thought to improve male impotence although clinical trials have been disappointing. There is little evidence that it works for women.


2: Gingko Biloba

This herbal remedy made from the leaves of the gingko biloba tree, is known to improve blood flow to the brain and sexual organs. It is thought to have an enhancing effect upon desire, excitement and orgasm.


1: Feel Good About Yourself

Nothing reduces your interest in sex more than low self-esteem. Spoil yourself when you're feeling down and take some time to relax or do an activity that makes you feel better within yourself.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

while many women may not be severely upset about their less-than-par sex lives, I'm sure most would be happy to improve their situation. Some of the moves below can boost desire without any nasty side effects.

1. Exercise. Aerobic workouts (running, biking, swimming) not only improve blood flow to sex organs but can also boost your mood, pumping up "feel good" brain chemicals called endorphins. An increase in testosterone levels about one hour after working out can also leave you feeling sexier. Do avoid overstraining yourself, though, since extreme exercise actually lowers testosterone levels.

2. Relax. Too much stress increases the stress hormone cortisol, which causes testosterone to plummet. Find a way to tune out for 15 minutes a day, whether through meditation, yoga, chilling to music, or schmoozing with a friend.

3. Add a little novelty. Recent research shows that partaking in new and challenging experiences with your partner can boost the brain chemical dopamine, which helps fuel sex drive. These don't even need to be in the bedroom. Enter a race together, on a tandem bike. Get a little lost on a wilderness hike—without a map. Host a game night with friends where each couple kicks in $30 and the winning pair takes all.

4. Consider supplements. Ginkgo biloba has been used to treat sexual dysfunction, although the Mayo Clinic website says the evidence that it works is speculative at best. Still, it's relatively safe (just don't take it if you're on a blood thinner), and the placebo effect may be enough to put you in the mood. Vitamin B5 (pantothenic acid) could be useful, since it's critical for the manufacture of sex hormones in the adrenal glands. Choline, meanwhile, purportedly helps to enhance levels of acetylcholine, a brain chemical that sends sexual impulses from your brain to your sex organs.

5. Inhale. Certain scents are known to be attractive to women, according to this article. Supposedly, we're most attracted to sweaty men and musky odors, though I'm guessing it's probably pretty individualized. To each her own.


(Yes these are from articles and worth taking into consideration imo...  )


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Natural Ways to Prolong Erection


----------



## GhostRydr (Jun 2, 2012)

I will not post how much to take since the labels state this

Omega 3 (and not some vegan way of getting it from "plants")...FISH,, and the best fish to get it from is SALMON

Costco has the most pure I have run across...Pure cold pressed Alaskan Salmon

Garlic pills

Zinc

L Arginine

Tomato or Vegatable juice or even salsa daily for Lycopine

If your lady swallows during oral or you would like her to...stay away from heavily seasoned or spicy foods at least 3 hours before sex. Eat, oranges, mandarin orange slice, pineapple chunks, etc...the sweeter the stuff ya eat before sex (and no not a candy bar) the better tasting (or least offensive) the semen is.


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

GhostRydr said:


> I will not post how much to take since the labels state this
> 
> Omega 3 (and not some vegan way of getting it from "plants")...FISH,, and the best fish to get it from is SALMON
> 
> ...


I think that several ladies should conduct a review of these things with their significant others, and give us the low down on what really works.... SOOOOO many benefits to that, from some mighty happy spouses, to info some of us might get to use someday!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

humanbecoming said:


> I think that several ladies should conduct a review of these things with their significant others, and give us the low down on what really works.... SOOOOO many benefits to that, from some mighty happy spouses, to info some of us might get to use someday!


That's a pretty good idea..


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

1. Peppermint Soap or Shampoo
Women will love this simple, quick trick to heighten stimulation, especially if the Big O is elusive. And for those lucky ladies who easily reach orgasm, peppermint products may help you become multi-orgasmic.

Buy natural peppermint soap made with pure essential oil for a cheap, easy enhancer. The cooling effect increases sexual pleasure and intensity.

Dr. Bronner’s liquid or bar soaps are a good choice (Dr. Bronner's Magic Soaps All-One!).

Also, try topical gels and creams with peppermint extract. Vigel, a popular product sold at most pharmacies and online (Loading...), has peppermint oil and arginine, which increase sexual stimulation.

Watch out: Skip artificially-scented products that just contain perfume and chemicals. Only peppermint extract will prime the pump.

Use it carefully at first: Some women find peppermint or arginine-based products a bit too stimulating.



2. Zestra
This feminine arousal liquid may arouse without irritating sensitive parts. Zestra (Zestra All Natural Botanicals Female Arousal & Sexual Enhancement Oil) contains plant-derived ingredients, such as borage oil, angelica extract, vitamins E and C.

Apply it to the vaginal area during foreplay to lubricate and heighten arousal.

Watch out: Some women complained that the original formula didn’t taste or smell good, but the company reformulated the product in 2009 with a more neutral fragrance and taste.




3. Passion Rx
Some over-the-counter supplements contain herbs and vitamins that may rev up sex drive.

Active ingredients include: Tribulus terrestris, tongkat ali, ashwagandha, rhodiola, catuaba bark, yohimbe, maca or eleuthero extract. These aren’t immediate enhancers, but when taken routinely or according to label directions, supplements with these ingredients may pep up your passion over time.

One oral supplement, formulated by Ray Sahelian, M.D., (Ray Sahelian, M.D., nutrition expert and best selling author) may help correct hormone imbalances and increase libido. (Guys, you can take it too!)

Watch out: Some OTC sex supplements containing yohimbe may spike blood pressure in sensitive people.

Also, some herbal combinations may interact with certain medications. Ask your doctor and pharmacist if these supplements are safe for you. Start with a low dose and work your way up.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

4. FertiliTea
This blend of herbs, including raspberry leaf, nettle and chasteberry (vitex), may improve fertility in women, increase libido and balance hormones.

FertiliTea (FertiliTea | A Delicious Tea Blend for Women Trying to Conceive) may also help women with ovulation difficulties. If sipped daily, you may see results within two weeks.

Watch out: Don’t take it if you become pregnant.



5. Cinnamon
This spice has been shown to increase sex drive over time and, in women, reduce urinary tract infections.

The benefits come from its ability to lower high blood sugar, which restricts blood flow to the vagina (and the penis). So, if you can control your blood sugar, you’ll have better sex.

Cinnamon is not an immediate aphrodisiac, but it’s still reason enough to say yes to warm cinnamon buns for dessert.

And you have nothing to lose by adding a teaspoonful of fresh cinnamon to your morning coffee or bran muffin each day.

Watch out: Sprinkle cinnamon onto your food, but only use a teaspoonful. Too much of this good thing is dangerous, especially if inhaled or taken dry. You also don’t want to eat a spoonful, because it can trigger vomiting.



6. Saw Palmetto (serenoa repens)
Men with prostate problems, such as prostatitis or an enlarged prostate, respond best to saw palmetto.

Studies prove it eases weak flow, night urges (to urinate, that is) and that awful feeling you haven’t emptied your bladder.

Saw palmetto helps nourish the prostate gland and stimulate production of the sex hormone testosterone.

As a bonus, it may also help slow down male pattern baldness.

Take 160 mg twice a day and make sure your product contains at least 85% fatty acids.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

7. Hot Plants
This herbal supplement contains nutrients clinically proven to help increase sexual satisfaction.

It may reignite sexual desire, improve performance and heighten erotic pleasure. The supplement is available in “him” and “her” formulas.

The ingredients in this product include horny goat weed, tongkat ali, Panax ginseng, rhodiola and maca, all of which are thought to support sexual health.

It claims to begin to work within a week or two and nourishes adrenal glands, the prostate gland and circulatory system.

Watch out: Hot Plants’ ingredients may interact with medications, so ask your doctor or pharmacist if it’s safe for you.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

8. L-arginine
Arginine is ideal for men with hypertension (or coronary artery disease) and erectile dysfunction.

This natural amino acid works much like Viagra, helping to open up blood vessels that lead to the penis and heart, improving blood flow and ultimately, performance.

It's found in many sex supplements, like VasoRect (Amazon.com: Online Shopping for Electronics, Apparel, Computers, Books, DVDs & more) and Libido Tonight (www.rapidnutritionproducts.com).

You can take arginine orally with your daily vitamins or apply cream on the penis for immediate action. Arginine is safe for women too.

Watch out: If you have herpes – fever blisters or the genital sort – arginine can increase your risk for an outbreak. Sex supplements containing arginine may have herbs and ingredients that can interact with medication.

Check with your physician if these multi-tasking supplements are safe for you.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

9. Ginkgo Biloba
This centuries-old herb improves blood flow to the brain, heart and all your good parts to help obtain and maintain an erection. Ginkgo could be a good antidote to the pesky sexual side effects of antidepressants, such as Zoloft, Paxil, Celexa, Prozac, Wellbutrin and others.

For other drugs that could put a damper on your sex drive, click here.

Take about 40-80 mg twice daily, and be sure your product contains 24% “ginkgo heterosides,” a potent antioxidant that also reduces free radicals. It’s safe for women too.

Watch out: Ginkgo biloba is a strong blood thinner, and may interact with Coumadin (warfarin), Lovenox, Plavix, aspirin and other blood thinners. Ask your pharmacist if it’s OK for you.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

5. Pumpkin Seeds
These seeds are high in zinc, which has been known to increase fertility and sex drive.

Oysters are also incredibly rich in this mineral. But because you might not want to eat slimy critters every day, pumpkin seeds are a great alternative.

They’re also high in omega-3 fatty acids, which clean up arteries and capillaries – the ones that lead to your nether regions.

Eat ’em right out of the bag, sprinkle them on salads or grind pumpkin seeds and mix them with flour when breading chicken and other foods. Ladies, you can toss back a handful too!

Also, try zinc supplements or lozenges. Take one per day, any flavor.

Watch out: Some brands of pumpkin seeds contain artificial colorants and chemicals, so check the label for additives.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

If some of these were repeated.. sorry about that lol.


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

Regarding Yohimbine:

The therapeutic index of yohimbine is low; the difference between an effective dose and a dangerous dose is small. A typical dose for sexual dysfunction would be 15-30mg, whereas 100mg would be considered dangerous. 

Normally, a drug with a narrow therapeutic index is only administered unless medical supervision, and usually then only when there isn't something that has the same effect and is safer.

Plus, it's a monoamine oxidase inhibitor. These compounds can interact with all sorts of other substances to have very odd (and potentially quite nasty) effects.

Please be warned - this ain't caffeine


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Gaia said:


> 9. Ginkgo Biloba
> This centuries-old herb improves blood flow to the brain, heart and all your good parts to help obtain and maintain an erection. Ginkgo could be a good antidote to the pesky sexual side effects of antidepressants, such as Zoloft, Paxil, Celexa, Prozac, Wellbutrin and others.
> 
> For other drugs that could put a damper on your sex drive, click here.
> ...


After reading the original post about this and the one from...Africa, I think? I looked the info up, crossed it with the meds my husband is on... nasty side effects for him, so those are out.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> After reading the original post about this and the one from...Africa, I think? I looked the info up, crossed it with the meds my husband is on... nasty side effects for him, so those are out.


Thats good. I hope others are doing the same which is why i left the watch out parts in the posts. It is important imo that they consider the "watch outs" and "warnings" before trying something.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Gaia said:


> Thats good. I hope others are doing the same which is why i left the watch out parts in the posts. It is important imo that they consider the "watch outs" and "warnings" before trying something.


Trust me.. if *ahem* issues continue, you better believe his doc will be informed! It's mostly the psych drugs tho... benefits of taking them outweigh the risks of not taking them. Still working on the right combo, so it's a bit of a rough road.


----------

